# Tesla App for Solar not working



## Smokey S (Sep 30, 2018)

Tesla App for Solar has been inaccessible all day. When you call the Solar Tech help line — they say there is a problem but no timeline when it will be solved


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

The Tesla app is working for me...I had 21.4 kWh today. I’m assuming you are referring to the Tesla app and not the older solar city site, which I’ve noticed down for about the past week and I’ve wondered if they will ever bring it back, since they said a very long time ago that they were discontinuing it.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Is it cloudy? Of course solar doesn't work when it is cloudy


----------



## Smokey S (Sep 30, 2018)

Smokey S said:


> Tesla App for Solar has been inaccessible all day. When you call the Solar Tech help line - they say there is a problem but no timeline when it will be solved


Not the old app - the current app. Well, you are lucky. However, there is a problem for some of us with the Solar part of the Tesla app. Why would I be on the old Solar City App - it was terminated more than a year ago. Even, Tesla Solar tech support agrees there is a problem they are trying to fix. This was a heads up for those who are having a problem.


----------



## Smokey S (Sep 30, 2018)

Ed Woodrick said:


> Is it cloudy? Of course solar doesn't work when it is cloudy


Just what I expect from you - sarcasm


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Smokey S said:


> Not the old app - the current app. Well, you are lucky. However, there is a problem for some of us with the Solar part of the Tesla app. Why would I be on the old Solar City App - it was terminated more than a year ago.


They said they were terminating the solarcity site, but they did not. I have continued to use it into January 2021, up until about 1 to 2 weeks ago. It had easier navigation between different time periods, and visually showed me the production of each inverter. Attaching a screen shot of what it currently shows. It says "We'll be right back."

I wasn't trying to be a smart a** saying that the Tesla app was working for me. I thought it was relevant that whatever the problem, it wasn't universal.

I know you said the Tesla app, and I said so. I thought it was a related topic that someone else besides me might also be using the solarcity site.

I hope your Tesla app is back working for your solar.


----------

